# boil/pimple/growth on tail?



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey guys i have recently noticed that there is some sort of growth on millies tails. I noticed that there was a little red spot a couple weeks ago and its just gotten big lately...looks like shes growing a tail out of her tail lol do you guys know what this is? im trying not to worry about it and she doesnt seem to be uncomfortable when i touch it so i dont think it hurts her.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what it could be, but a few pictures would be _extremely_ helpful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Regular Neosporin if its an infection if it is still swelling I think a vet visit is in order Kalandra mentioned one of her girls getting bit by a common brown house spider and it was fatal even small common spider carry venom they just can't penetrate human skin but may be able to penetrate hedgie skin.


----------

